# cooling woes



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

('88 syncro in question) The expansion reservoir is lower than the top of the radiator and I can't seem to get the upper hose to retain coolant. Just like brakes you don't want air trapped in your cooling system, if you squeeze that top hose you can tell it's just AIR. Go try it! It has a new pump and thermostat. The temp needle has been sparatic and don't really know what the engine temp is doing, recently purchased an engine temp gauge with numbers I'll install soon. Anyone else ever ponder why VW engineered it this way? I'm devising a way to splice an inlet into the top radiator hose to feed coolant to top it off. 

Lemme hear your experiences.


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

I decided to install a filler neck at the top most point of the upper radiator hose. Will have it done tomorrow (I hope).


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

Does anyone know how many rows are in the stock radiator? I'm looking to replace the radiator all together instead of having it cleaned out.


----------

